

Show HN: OpenSSL Cookbook 2nd Edition - ivanr
https://www.feistyduck.com/books/openssl-cookbook/

======
jgrahamc
This is one of the sections of Ristic's excellent book Bulletproof SSL and
TLS.

I owe him a review of it but the short version is it's great if you need to
learn about SSL and TLS and great because it's entirely practical. Highly
recommended.

------
new299
Interesting! I just submitted my ShowHN which includes a version of OpenSSL
compiled to Javascript:

[https://www.minaterm.com/](https://www.minaterm.com/)

It uses it as part of libssh2 to implement a ssh client.

------
feld
This would be great to have as a paperback, too...

~~~
ivanr
Well, actually you can, but only as part of Bulletproof SSL and TLS. OpenSSL
Cookbook is Bulletproof chapters 11 and 12, plus SSL/TLS Deployment Best
Practices (another guide I wrote) in the appendix.

Or, you can simply print it yourself. At 94 pages, it's easily doable.

~~~
angersock
Where can I buy _Bulletproof SSL and TLS_?

~~~
ivanr
You can get it directly from me (Feisty Duck is my small publishing business)
here: [https://www.feistyduck.com/books/bulletproof-ssl-and-
tls/](https://www.feistyduck.com/books/bulletproof-ssl-and-tls/) This is the
best option, because you get all digital formats (PDF, EPUB, and Kindle;
there's no DRM), unlimited digital updates of the same edition, and a
paperback if you want it.

You can also buy it in paperback from Amazon and other online stores, but you
can get the digital formats only from Feisty Duck. That said, it's possible to
upgrade your paperback for a small free.

